
Java: Why extends is evil (2003) - tosh
https://www.javaworld.com/article/2073649/why-extends-is-evil.html
======
tosh
> I once attended a Java user group meeting where James Gosling (Java's
> inventor) was the featured speaker. During the memorable Q&A session,
> someone asked him: "If you could do Java over again, what would you change?"
> "I'd leave out classes," he replied. After the laughter died down, he
> explained that the real problem wasn't classes per se, but rather
> implementation inheritance (the extends relationship). Interface inheritance
> (the implements relationship) is preferable. You should avoid implementation
> inheritance whenever possible.

